# May! What is for dinner?



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

OK. It's a few minutes until May, but I need to go to bed! What are you folks cooking up for Friday eve?!

I think I am doing veggie pizzas, but I am open to your better ideas!!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well May 1 is my bday so someone better be makin me something yummy!! Mmmmmm pizza sounds yummy


----------



## Cabrnay (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I will do a beef stew with the leftover roast beef from tonight's dinner.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

This week I had a big success with some pork chops (without bones...not sure what they are called without bones) I cut into strips and mixed with cut up apples, some brown sugar, ginger and a bit of soy sauce. (baked it) I still have some more in my freezer (really good price), so I might try that again.

Tonight I will probably make a brown rice chicken & cheese casserole out of the chicken I deboned last night and the pot of broth. I might make chicken noodle soup, but I am really in the mood for something more substantial (having my period...I always want heavier food). It depends how I feel and what the weather is like. I usually make a bit of gravy, thin it with some milk and throw in uncooked rice, cheese, a bag of thawed frozen veggies, and a bit of chicken and bake it until the rice is done.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

DP and I are going out to dinner







which we haven't done in ages (w/o the kids, to a real restaurant). I think we're going to a BBQ/Cajun place -- we've never been there before but the reviews on our local wiki look great. We'll probably give the kids some Annie's mac and cheese before we go, and Grammy (our sitter) will have salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having chili dogs and fries. Real healthy, I know.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I think homemade pizza with veggies and chicken sausage.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
Well May 1 is my bday so someone better be makin me something yummy!! Mmmmmm pizza sounds yummy

Happy B-Day!









Tonight will be
Sub sandwiches on ww rolls
Chips
Sliced fresh strawberries







:

Dawn


----------



## shepav (Feb 19, 2007)

tostadas


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Leftovers, BBQ Chicken. But I will make some fresh veggies to go with it.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am going to visit my mom this weekend, but we haven't decided if we will leave tonight or in the morning. I have a dinner plan either way







.

If we stay:
Chicken Tortilla Soup(using a Costco chicken)
Chips
Salsa
Sliced strawberries

If we go tonight:
Dinner on the road


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight will be steak with onions on top, and not sure on sides just yet.


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

Last night was puy lentil, bacon, pine nut, and mixed greens salad made by a friend.







Cant' beat nice dinner you didn't have to make yourself!

Tonight is black beans and rice...we're about out of everything else since it's time for our monthly grocery shop.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm making this wonderful red beans and rice .. with chicken sausage .. it's healty and Uummmy!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having homemade pizza.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Homemade corn tortillas, grilled steak with salsa. Probably some salad on the side.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I'm making this wonderful red beans and rice .. with chicken sausage .. it's healty and Uummmy!!

Do you have a recipe? That sounds great!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Pad Thai









(mine will be spicy enough to peel paint off the walls)


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

we went out last night and had indian food......delicious! there are a bunch of great indian places in the city.........
tonight, i don't know what we will have.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I am obsessed in every way with anything in a tortilla or on top of tortilla chips







. Today I put the rest of the other nights burrito stuffings on the top of chips and shredded some cheese that I made myself on the top! Mmmmm

Tonight the kids and I are having breakfast foods: Waffles, I make blueberry cinnamon syrup, and eggs, sausage for DD cause she can't have eggs. And probably fruit


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Do you have a recipe? That sounds great!

Umm, why am I really loving that picture of saucy chicken with the cream cheese and mustard?! I have decided that using store cream cheese in small amounts here and there is so very yummy and makes things much creamier and yummier. My kids like it too, and I can finally make "healthier" sauces with cheese because the cream cheese makes it a better texture they like.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Tonight is home made pizza so long as the bread machine wasn't disconnected by the cleaning people







:

Tomorrow is coconut curry chicken with chickpeas, cauliflower and carrots in the slow cooker. My kids are rice fiends so I'll probably serve it on some brown basmati rice.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

The past few nights it's been leftover jambalaya









Tonight it's salmon patties and salad.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We made stir fry cashew chicken. It was good!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

dh is making fried catfish and hush puppies


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

DP and I had salads, with leftover ribs and brisket from our BBQ dinner last night. The kids had annie's mac and cheese.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight I'm spending the whole night in NYC with my girlfriends and we're going out for Indian food. Palak paneer? Coconut soup? Nan stuffed w/ spiced meat? Oh, heck yes!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night my toddler fell asleep early so my husband and i had toast, red wine, and homemade rocky road ice cream for dinner.














:









tonight im going to make an actual dinner... jerk chicken, coconut rice, and collard greens.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i am feeling extremely umm.....let's see, tired, lazy, uninspired and otherwise not inclined to prepare any meals...... so we went to chipotle last night and probably will get some other food that someone else made tonight also........:yawning: i'm thinking pho sounds good.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night dh grilled rib eye and chicken kabobs with veggies and we had left over rice pilaf. Tonight we are having tandoori chicken, basmati rice and raita for dinner.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well we had something a little different tonight, Tuna in Biscuits. Sounds weird but it was really quite good. I put the picture and recipe up on my blog if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We did another big salad, this one with tomato, feta, artichoke hearts, and a lemony vinaigrette, and then had some flatbreads with hummus with it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Fried eggs with cheesy potatoes and toast last night. It was REALLY good and hit the spot after a busy day outside.

Tonight I don't know yet. I think we're going to make some sausage today.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight we are having 7 layer dip & chips. Simple, easy, cheap.... that's what I'm into these days. LOL


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Tonight we're having some curry lentil concoction I made up over baked potatoes.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

last night we had pizza because I was feeling awful. Tonight is cube steak,rice,green beans


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

our church is hosting a dinner tonight. i don't know what we will be having, it should be pretty good though as it always is. they have plenty of wine too!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Tonight we are having 7 layer dip & chips. Simple, easy, cheap.... that's what I'm into these days. LOL

Oh yum...this is the tex-mex kind with the cream cheese and salsa and so on? That's my kind of dinner!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 
our church is hosting a dinner tonight. i don't know what we will be having, it should be pretty good though as it always is. they have plenty of wine too!









OK, _that_ is my kind of dinner too! I want to join your church.









We were supposed to have our big cookout this afternoon, but DP was sick, so we called it off. Grilled anyway -- mango-jalepeno-sauced shrimp and pineapple skewers, grilled zucchini and red onion, and a cold rice-and-black-bean salad. It was yummy but really anticlimactic, because our friend didn't come and DP was sick and in the middle of it DS painted his toenails, his fingernails, the hardwood floor AND our 2-week-old couch with red nail polish







So dinner kind of took a backseat to all the hullaballoo.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Oh yum...this is the tex-mex kind with the cream cheese and salsa and so on? That's my kind of dinner!

OK, _that_ is my kind of dinner too! I want to join your church.









We were supposed to have our big cookout this afternoon, but DP was sick, so we called it off. Grilled anyway -- mango-jalepeno-sauced shrimp and pineapple skewers, grilled zucchini and red onion, and a cold rice-and-black-bean salad. It was yummy but really anticlimactic, because our friend didn't come and DP was sick and in the middle of it DS painted his toenails, his fingernails, the hardwood floor AND our 2-week-old couch with red nail polish







So dinner kind of took a backseat to all the hullaballoo.









Yes it was, and wow what a dinner! Your poor couch!!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight was green gumbo with rice.

Last night was homemade pizza.

Tomorrow night will be pot roast w/root veggies.

alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Yes it was, and wow what a dinner! Your poor couch!!

TY, it actually mostly all came out. DP attacked it with some acetone and it's not noticeable unless you know it was there, yk?

And I have to admit, now that my initial fury has faded, DS's toes look kinda cute.







Am sorta hoping he wants to wear his sandals to preschool tomorrow.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Friday we ended up going out.
Saturday was steak, salad, rice and baked potatoes.
Sunday was homemade chicken strips and fries.
Tonight we're going to my mom's.


----------



## young_mama08 (Dec 27, 2007)

Last night we had tuna and sweetcorn pasta bake.
Tonight we had oatmeal with soy milk and golden syrup on top.
Tomorrow maybe roast chicken breasts with im not sure what yet, hm.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Chicken-and-cheese enchiladas with poblano-pepper sauce.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Indian braised beef with rice and naan bread.

Last night I made a nice tomato sauce with our canned tomatoes from last summer and the italian sausage we made up yesterday and put it over penne pasta.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonights Dinner:

Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya
Garlic Baby Green Beans
Skillet Cornbread


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Rotini with roasted tomatoes, zucchini, olives and feta with italian dressing, it's really good!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight is chicken stir fry

I've got some yummy fresh veggies that I can't wait to try!


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

Yesterday was a picnic with vegan friends: whole-wheat pasta salad with ginger and sesame, tofu-wieners, artisan vegan chocolate and







: bbq potato chips.

Tonight is sesame chicken stir fry with broccoli and rice, and leftover banana-egg custard.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Shrimp and tofu pad thai.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Mom's Night Out tonight.







So, Carrabba's. DH will fend for himself and DS is having leftovers.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had marinated flank steak, roasted potatoes and onions, artichokes, and steamed carrots and broccoli.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemongrass* 
Tonight we're having some curry lentil concoction I made up over baked potatoes.

Would you mind sharing this recipe? It sounds so yummy!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

subbing for sure and maybe this time I can keep up, lol!

Tonight is Italian polenta bake w/tomatoes, mushrooms, spinach, onions, garlic, carrots, celery, LOTS of parsley and basil, and cheese. MMMMM! Smells sooooo good!

VikingKvinna, your line about 'it's and its' is soooooo hilarious. Drives me nutso too.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I am in SUCH a cooking rut.

Tonight is spaghetti, corn, and green beans, and I'm cringing just thinking about it.









I better not be pregnant.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Leftovers tonight. We're planting stuff so its gotta be a quick dinner.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Thursday I went to Outback restaurant with friends.
Friday was homemade sloppy joes with lots of hidden veggies, on wholewheat buns.
Saturday was snacky bits and pieces - we went to a bday party that afternoon and had lots of food.
Sunday was deli roast chicken, fresh bread and a big salad.
Monday was tacos (homemade seasoning), served with all the fixings. Dessert was Sopapillas.
Tonight we had Posole.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had a change of plans last night -- I had forgotten that DP had brought home some clams that needed to be cooked -- so I made homefries, and "drunken shameless spicy shrimp" (recipe from Dinosaur BBQ) and then cooked the clams in the shrimp boil liquid.

So tonight is the pad thai, minus the shrimp.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

grilling burgers tonight. and i'm going to prep the lasagna i'm going to make tomorrow so that it actually gets made... dh is off today so can play with the kiddos while i cook.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

Monday: Homemade whole-wheat chicken nuggets, oven fries, and raw veggie platter
Tuesday: Baked Salmon with a bit of grainy mustard & sour cream on top, with asparagus & strawberry/spinach/walnut/cucumber balsamic salad (basic home salad)
Wednesday: Honey garlic chicken, brown rice, & basic home salad
Thursday: Black bean, salsa, avocado wraps & basic home salad
Friday: Baked talapia on lemon roasted sweet potatoes & basic home salad
Saturday: BBQ Steak with veggies & Homemade ice cream
Sunday: Salmon udon veggie stir fry

Hmmmm, I am hungry now!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is breakfast. Hashbrowns, sausage links, toast and eggs. And probably fruit.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We had leftover spaghetti tonight, with a hodgepodge of raw veggies & fruit to go with it.

DS1 has requested nachos for tomorrow night, so I'm going to try to find a way to make a semi-healthy version with Amy's organic black refried beans, extra-lean ground beef, light on the cheese, and lots of veggies.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow roasted pork with mashed potatoes and sauerkraut.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Something with zucchini and chicken. I am torn between zucchini pancakes and plain grilled chicken breasts, or chicken sandwiches and a pasta salad with zucchini, red onion, feta, black olives, tomato, etc.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I can't decide between quesadillas or lasagna tonight. The other will be for tomorrow.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I made some yummy meatballs! Natural lean ground beef, spinach,onion,garlic, green pepper,ground flaxseed, mozarella cheese,egg,milk, and bread crumbs. Easy ways to sneak veggies in for DS. After baking the meatballs I simmer them in tomato sauce. Also, with the red sauce he doesn't see some of those "green things", lol!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight will be oven fried chicken (Amanda Hesser's recipe) and coleslaw. Last night we went to the diner after karate







:


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

las night we had meatballs (turkey and beef mixed) with gravy over brown rice, and broccoli and carrots on the side.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Something with zucchini and chicken. I am torn between zucchini pancakes and plain grilled chicken breasts, or *chicken sandwiches and a pasta salad with zucchini, red onion, feta, black olives, tomato,* etc.









'cuz nothin' makes it betta, than feta!


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Chicken, tossed in vodka sauce, simmered in olive oil, garlic and onions, then browned, and served over Rotini with vodka sauce.

It's DH's favorite!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Sloppy joes, roasted potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I was actually all over the map with dinner tonight. DP, when I mentioned chicken, asked if it was going to be Buffalo chicken sandwiches, so I took that hint.







Having them with some cheesy ranch potatoes and green beans. Kids are having a plain broiled chicken breast instead of buffalo style.

I also made stuffed zucchini for tomorrow night -- the rest of the family's going to Day Out with Thomas, and I will be out running errands/shopping/enjoying Alone Time tomorrow, so it'll be good to have a dinner all prepped and ready to go.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I was actually all over the map with dinner tonight. DP, when I mentioned chicken, asked if it was going to be Buffalo chicken sandwiches, so I took that hint.







Having them with some cheesy ranch potatoes and green beans. Kids are having a plain broiled chicken breast instead of buffalo style.

I also made stuffed zucchini for tomorrow night -- the rest of the family's going to Day Out with Thomas, and I will be out running errands/shopping/enjoying Alone Time tomorrow, so it'll be good to have a dinner all prepped and ready to go.










Ooh ooh I want recipes! (for all of it! LOL) And what are cheesy ranch potatoes? Those sound great.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

dinner for breakfast today... fried potatoes and onions, homemade whole wheat biscuits, fried eggs, and sausages.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

This week has been:

Sun - grilled pork chops, grilled baby squash, roasted asparagus
Mon - pork chop leftovers, sweet potato fries, salad
Tues - meatloaf, cabbage, cornbread, salad
Wed - meatloaf leftovers with blackeyed peas
Tonight - green curry (I make the Cook's Illustrated paste & freeze it in muffins) with coconut milk, shrimp, green beans, green peas, bell pepper, onion, and carrot


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Last night was a chicken, mushroom over rice dish.
Tonight we had chinese takeout - it's been a crazy day.
We're going to a LLL conference this weekend, so tomorrow and Saturday will be whatever they're serving - the best part is that I won't have to plan it or clean it up.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having bean soup, if I can figure out how to make it.







And cornbread with it.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight we're having bean soup, if I can figure out how to make it.







And cornbread with it.

What kind of beans? Are you cool with meat?

I make a knock down delicious one with white beans and sausage


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Dh's getting takeout for us tonight. Pizza for the kids and I, salad for him and I and some kind of sandwich for him. And hot wings.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Last 2 nights was a rockin' veggie-full stir fry on top of a bed of Emerald Sesame Kale on top of brown basmati rice. MMMMMMM!

Tonight is a porkchop/mushroom soup thing over elbow noodles and maybe a salad or I could thaw out some oven roasted farm fresh asparagus/brocolli/cauliflower. I feel like something I shouldn't mention in polite company, so I'm going easy on me.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Dinner tonight:

Taco Salads made with grass-fed beef, black beans, lettuce, tomato, cheese, sour cream, etc







:!
Sliced strawberries and orange sections

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having beef enchiladas, rice and beans.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night we had quesadillas. Tonight we are eating up the leftovers from the lasagna the other night. Though, I don't think there is enough left for everyone so one of us will have something else, not quite sure what yet. I had the lasagna for lunch so it will probably be me.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Per DH request:

Boston Butt Pork Roast (Pressure Cooker)
Mashed potatoes w/ gravy
Black-eyed peas
Mac and cheese (for dc)
Spicy braised collard greens








Cornbread

Dawn


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

tofu stir fry w/ greens, mushrooms, broccoli, green onion, carrots and brown rice.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Ooh ooh I want recipes! (for all of it! LOL) And what are cheesy ranch potatoes? Those sound great.

Sorry I missed your request! I just didn't even see it. Okeydokey, here goes.

Buffalo chicken sandwiches: just marinate chix breast in hot sauce (we like Frank's) and some butter (we use Smart Balance). This time I also threw in some white vinegar and extra cayenne pepper, to make sure it was spicy enough. I marinated for several hours (6-7?). THen just broil, and serve on buns with blue-cheese dressing and whatever other toppings you like. You can also do the chicken on salad, with carrots and celery and blue cheese dressing. A relatively healthy (healthier, at least) version of hot wings.

Cheesy ranch potatoes is something I totally made up to try to feed the kids with their chicken.














I just took leftover parcooked (in the microwave) potato chunks, put 'em in a pan, poured ranch dressing over the top, and sprinkled with parmesan cheese. Put them in the oven until they were hot and bubbly. Oddly, the kids both rejected them but DP and I gobbled 'em up.







Go figure.

My stuffed zukes: took out the innards, sauteed it with some green onion and garlic, added bread crumbs (actually fresh pita crumbs, what I had on hand), feta cheese, a smidge of lemon juice, some oregano, salt and pepper. Stuffed it back into the zuke boats and topped the whole thing w/mozzarella. We haven't actually had them yet, they MUST be tonight's dinner! So I don't know how they tasted. So be forewarned -- you are getting a previously un-vetted VikingKVinna original -- could rock, could suck!









Holler if you have any Qs.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

All of it sounds yummy! I want to try the zucchini for sure. We have a LOT of feta cheese to use up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Sorry I missed your request! I just didn't even see it. Okeydokey, here goes.

Buffalo chicken sandwiches: just marinate chix breast in hot sauce (we like Frank's) and some butter (we use Smart Balance). This time I also threw in some white vinegar and extra cayenne pepper, to make sure it was spicy enough. I marinated for several hours (6-7?). THen just broil, and serve on buns with blue-cheese dressing and whatever other toppings you like. You can also do the chicken on salad, with carrots and celery and blue cheese dressing. A relatively healthy (healthier, at least) version of hot wings.

Cheesy ranch potatoes is something I totally made up to try to feed the kids with their chicken.














I just took leftover parcooked (in the microwave) potato chunks, put 'em in a pan, poured ranch dressing over the top, and sprinkled with parmesan cheese. Put them in the oven until they were hot and bubbly. Oddly, the kids both rejected them but DP and I gobbled 'em up.







Go figure.

My stuffed zukes: took out the innards, sauteed it with some green onion and garlic, added bread crumbs (actually fresh pita crumbs, what I had on hand), feta cheese, a smidge of lemon juice, some oregano, salt and pepper. Stuffed it back into the zuke boats and topped the whole thing w/mozzarella. We haven't actually had them yet, they MUST be tonight's dinner! So I don't know how they tasted. So be forewarned -- you are getting a previously un-vetted VikingKVinna original -- could rock, could suck!









Holler if you have any Qs.


----------



## ellemnop (May 10, 2008)

Tonight DH is making Chicken Parmesan... he does an awesome job on it.

Tomorrow we will have pork chops with baked potatoes on the grill!!!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Leftovers from last night--

I also plan to throw 2 small chickens in the oven, so we will add those and cornbread dressing with the leftovers.

Roasted Lemon Pepper chicken
cornbread dressing
black-eyed peas /rice
gravy
mac and cheese
spicy collard greens
sweet peas
left-over pork roast

Happy Mothers Day!

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having breakfast for dinner tonight. I know that sounds odd on Mother's Day but for some reason that is what I want... and DH is cooking! He doesn't do well with recipes. LOL


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

we have decided to grill. We're doing asian-marinated seafood kabobs with some dipping sauces -- tuna, salmon, and assorted veggies. Not sure what kind of sauces yet, will see what looks good at the store. Also jasmine rice with Vietnamese carrot salad. Sort of a pan-asian.

I want to grill some pineapple for dessert and serve it over ice cream, too.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Grilled pineapple is soooo good. Thanks for putting that back on my radar screen.









Tonight is homemade pizza: One margherita, one with anchovies. My toddler is very excited about putting "little fishes" on pizza. The jury is still out on whether he'll actually eat it.









Last night I braised a lamb roast with carrot, celery, & onion. Very straightforward, very good. Watercress salad and ciabatta on the side.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Just did our menu for the week and we are having:

Pecan coated Salmon with fresh veggies

Slow cooked pork for two nights - 1st night - Carnitas, 2nd night - BBQ sandiches with a salad

Pasta with chicken, artichokes and feta

Grilled chicken sandwiches marinated in soy/pineapple with grilled pineapple slices

Mmmm, now I'm hungry for dinner tonight!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Happy dance! I have lettuce, I have lettuce! Spring has sprung! I also chopped a bit of kale into the salad green, and my neighbor had some lovely garden scallions that I put into the burgers and into the salad.







h, happy day!". I made burgers from local grass fed beef (and I am *grateful*. I am able to do...it's not something I take for granted!) with a giant sald. My MIL did buy pizza for the kids, as well. But still. It all balanced out. lol


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

big salad of lettuce, parsley, cherry tomatoes, celery, carrots, sugar snap peas, cucumbers, corn and garbanzo beans with leftover grilled chicken breast chunks. and a sourdough baguette with butter.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night - roast leg of lamb, potato dumplings and buttered peas.

Tonight - Pork chops, collard greens and biscuits - dh is cooking.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we're having a big salad, and French onion soup.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

tilapia.... i was planning couscous and broccoli but that may be changed. Not sure yet.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

salmon w/ a lemon butter and caper sauce, brown rice, fresh spinach.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Tonight I'm making chicken leg quarters in one pan (with just some garlic powder and dill sprinkled on top), brown rice in another, and broccoli (frozen broc, add one chopped onion, some olive oil and salt). And birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was chicken piccata on a bed of "autumn leaves" pasta , and broccoli.
Dark Chocolate/Grand Marnier gelato for dessert.

Tonight will be a spiral-cut ham (yay for the leftovers!), cheesy potatoes, rolls, green beans, and dp's vinegar-y coleslaw.
Crepes for dessert, I think.

Tomorrow, I'll probably make a batch of spaghetti sauce, and bake bread, so-- spaghetti, garlic bread, salad.

alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah* 
Dark Chocolate/Grand Marnier gelato for dessert.
















Did you make this or buy it? More importantly, can you have some delivered to my house in time for dessert?


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

tonight is left over tuna noodle casserole. Making pancakes and baked oatmeal, and a few other things for the freezer today.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

quickie lasagna tonight.

and I'm having pound cake w/ a big ole dollop of key lime curd on top when the girls are in bed


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We're having leftover pork roast, black-eyed peas, jasmine rice, spicy greens.

For dessert--- chocolate cake with rich chocolate drizzled on top

Dawn


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

im making my months supply of pasta sauce for the freezer today, its simmering away on the back of the stove. the pot contains 6 lbs grass fed ground beef, 2 heads of garlic, a huge onion, 6 cans tomato sauce, 6 cans chopped tomatoes, 3 cans tomato paste, a bunch of homemade chicken stock, a half bottle of red wine and some oregano and basil from the garden is waiting to go in at the end.

im on my own tonight (DH at work, toddler skipped nap and went to bed early) so i think ill have some of that sauce over a spaghetti squash with grated parm, and a couple of bottles of sierra nevada pale ale.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Made a lasagna tonight, but for tomorrow night - always so much better the next day.

So tonight it will be keilbasa with german fried potatos and sauerkraut.

Love it that dinner is ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had leftover pork roast, salad, baked potatoes and rice.

Tonight we're having bbq chicken, roasted potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I hit a huge produce sale (hoping it will last til our garden really starts producing.

I am chopping up onions, garlic, bell peppers, squash, tomatoes, green beans, and adding some cheese and Tex mex spices and I'll throw in some black beans. I'll either serve over brown rice or toss on tortillas, depending which I have..... I think the whole meal will cost about $3 for 10 people!









Tomorrow night is falafel on pita and hummus and 'mock moussaka'.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 














Did you make this or buy it? More importantly, can you have some delivered to my house in time for dessert?









PM'ed you, Kvinna!









alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Chicken breasts with balsamic vinegar -- trying a new recipe. Will serve sauteed zucchini and parsleyed noodles with it.

ETA: we just finished dinner and the chicken was amazing! I highly recommend it if you're looking for a new and unusual recipe for chicken breasts. The only changes I made (cause you know I can't leave well enough alone when it comes to recipes!







) were to cut the chicken into bite-sized pieces so it'd cook quicker, use a smidge more butter







: and added a splash (1/2 cup, maybe?) of red wine with the vinegar and broth.

DP and I both gobbled it up, and it will definitely go into the regular rotation.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Ginger-sesame turkey burgers with some arugula tossed with olive oil & lemon with a slab of fresh mozzarella.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

BBQ chicken & Green beans bought at the farmer's market today on the grill, and then potato salad


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we had baked chicken thighs, brown rice and broccoli.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

we had; boneless chicken breasts on the grill marinated in olive oil, fresh lemon juice, balsamic vinegar (just a bit) and thyme (very yummy), grilled zucchini, mashed potatoes and a field green salad w/homemade balsamic dressing.

carrot cake for dessert


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I have tofu marinating in a teriyaki sauce for tonight. i'll stir fry it with creminis & red and green pepper strips, and serve over rice. Garlic- and ginger-braised baby bok choy on the side.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We were going to have leftovers but I don't think we have enough so we may have to come up with something else! I have some chicken and green beans though so maybe that with something else.


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

I made turkey burgers last night, which was a first for us. They were a little different, and I may try making them again. Tonight...hmmm I need to figure that one out, lol. Some kind of pasta with sauce and french bread (which I have to make, lol).


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

tonight we are having roasted lamb rubbed with rosemary and garlic, parsley potatoes, peas and carrots, and artichokes.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no idea! Need to go search the freezer....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We were going to have Asian beef and noodles, but I accidentally got tenderloins out instead. So we're having that. Probably with roasted potatoes and cauliflower that we didn't have last night. And maybe salad.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

We have a tight schedule tonight. I have volunteer work until 5:15 and then we have breastfeeding class at 6:30pm. So I am going to make a pizza before I go to volunteer and DH will stick it in the oven when I am on my way home. I think I will do sauteed peppers, onions and sausage on top. Oh and some arugula salad on the side, had that last night and it was sooo tasty. Arugula tossed with chopped basil, lemon juice, olive oil and salt. Served with a few thick slices of fresh mozzarella. MMMMM....


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're having meatloaf, Annie's mac & cheese, steamed asparagus, and spinach salad tonight.


----------



## SuperSarah11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Citrus glazed salmon and sauteed brussel sprouts with walnuts for us tonight.







: We have had awesome dinners all week, now I'm working on next weeks menu and a little worried I won't be able to follow it up!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was spaghetti w/ chopped shrimp and broccoli in lemony/garlicy/chicken veloute sort of thing.

Tonight is pizza.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

So far this week we've had:
Monday: Japanese curry with rice and grilled hamburger patties
Tuesday: Out for sushi
Wednesday: Grilled Turkey burgers (with onions, zucchini, mushrooms all in the patties); sauteed zucchini, yellow squash, shitakes, and onions; steamed broccoli (kids won't eat squash); cucumber/tomato salad; and for dessert we had strawberries with fresh whipped cream and shaved chocolate
Thursday: don't know yet
Friday: pizza night with friends (we all bring our fav ingredients, DH makes the crust), I'm also going to try this new recipe for Jalapeno popper dip with crostini, and maybe a huge salad with greens, chopped dry salami, peppers, parmesan cheese and a tomato vinegarette


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
We're having meatloaf

becoming, do you have a good meatloaf recipe? I used to always just wing it, but the past few times it's come out pretty







so I would love to have a good recipe.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
I'm also going to try this new recipe for Jalapeno popper dip with crostini

PLEASE share this recipe if you can (if it's not a copyright violation







), and if it turns out well? That sounds scrumptious! Thanks!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I did chicken breast, asparagus, and morel mushrooms stir fried with rice noodles! MMM it was *SO* good!!

Tomorrow I'm gonna try out my nifty new pasta rolling machine and make some fresh pasta!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

we had bbq pork chops on the grill, potato salad and a field greens salad.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I finally figured it out - chicken and cheese quesadillas with Spanish Rice and beans. Yummy.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I think tonight will be pan-seared mahi in a red curry/coconut broth with lime and cilantro (if only I had some lemongrass), green beans, and (ginger-y) brown rice.

I'm planning to try to find time to bake cookies today, and if I *really* get my ducks in a row, I might bake some coconut custard, too...

alsoSarah


----------



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tonight we are going to try the baked lentil recipe that floats around on MDS. I will make brown rice and a green salad on the side so if the kids won't eat the lentils, they can at least have rice and salad.


----------



## SuperSarah11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I finally figured it out - chicken and cheese quesadillas with Spanish Rice and beans. Yummy.

We're having some variety of this tonight too! Probably more like totadas- DH is grilling the chicken adn he'll probably grill the tortillas too!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm going to grill tonight -- grilled coleslaw (recipe from the current issue of Food and Wine), hot dogs (white hots for me & DP; regular beef hot dogs for the kids) and potato salad.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Chicken N Spinach Pasta Bake, we happen to have all the ingredients in the house. Even though I don't want to turn the oven on I think I want to make this.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sloppy joes (using a homemade recipe) on ww buns(bread machine)
Oven baked fries
Steamed Corn on the Cob

Dawn


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I'm going to grill tonight -- grilled coleslaw (recipe from the current issue of Food and Wine), hot dogs (white hots for me & DP; regular beef hot dogs for the kids) and potato salad.









grilled coleslaw! WOW...everything is better on the grill if you ask me, sounds like a fabulous dinner.

we grilled the past two nights. so this evening i am making black beans and brown rice, savory plantains smothered in a ton of garlic and sliced tomatoes, cukes & red onions w/vinegar.

also...chocolate chip cookies for dessert


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 







grilled coleslaw! WOW...everything is better on the grill if you ask me, sounds like a fabulous dinner.

we grilled the past two nights. so this evening i am making black beans and brown rice, savory plantains smothered in a ton of garlic and sliced tomatoes, cukes & red onions w/vinegar.

also...chocolate chip cookies for dessert









OMG, yours sounds awesome to me!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
becoming, do you have a good meatloaf recipe?!

Yes, and it *always* turns out great. I have tried many meatloaf recipes, and this is definitely my favorite by far. Here ya go:

1 lb. lean or extra lean ground beef - *lean is very important!*
1/2 cup quick-cooking oats
1 can diced tomatoes, *drained* (I use the basil, oregano, & garlic kind)
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 egg
Ketchup
Brown sugar

Mix first 6 ingredients together well. Pack into loaf pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Meanwhile, mix together ketchup and brown sugar for sauce (to taste). Pour off any grease on top of meatloaf. Top meatloaf with sauce. Bake for another 5-10 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

And we're having meatloaf sandwiches, baked beans, and salad tonight.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
1 can diced tomatoes, *drained* (I use the basil, oregano, & garlic kind)

Did you know this stuff has HFCS in it? I had no clue until the other day I just decided to make sure they didn't add anything besides the spices in there and sure enough it was the second ingredient! I was shocked! Maybe you don't care, sorry for bringing it up if you don't







, but I was clueless so thought I would say that just in case!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Yes, and it *always* turns out great. I have tried many meatloaf recipes, and this is definitely my favorite by far. Here ya go:

1 lb. lean or extra lean ground beef - *lean is very important!*
1/2 cup quick-cooking oats
1 can diced tomatoes, *drained* (I use the basil, oregano, & garlic kind)
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 egg
Ketchup
Brown sugar

Mix first 6 ingredients together well. Pack into loaf pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Meanwhile, mix together ketchup and brown sugar for sauce (to taste). Pour off any grease on top of meatloaf. Top meatloaf with sauce. Bake for another 5-10 minutes. Enjoy!


Thank you thank you thank you!









Rachel, I recently bought canned tomatoes and THEN read the label and saw the HFCS -- I couldn't believe it.







So now I am very careful to get the kind with just tomatoes (when we can afford it, I get the Muir Glen Fire-roasted kind). It's unbelievable what they will stick sugar and HFCS into, isn't it?!?!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Did you know this stuff has HFCS in it?

Wow, I wouldn't have thought that, either! I still drink at least 2 full-HFCS Cokes a day.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Thank you thank you thank you!









Rachel, I recently bought canned tomatoes and THEN read the label and saw the HFCS -- I couldn't believe it.







So now I am very careful to get the kind with just tomatoes (when we can afford it, I get the Muir Glen Fire-roasted kind). It's unbelievable what they will stick sugar and HFCS into, isn't it?!?!









Yes, it's nuts!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Wow, I wouldn't have thought that, either! I still drink at least 2 full-HFCS Cokes a day.









Well at least you know what you are getting with those!







I have them some, too, but don't want DS having the HFCS.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No clue for tonight. I'm at work so dh's making something.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Pork and spinach stir fry even though its hot as hell and the last thing I want to do is turn on the stove.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a pork roast in the crock-pot covered in sticky bbq goodness for pulled pork sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Last night was chop suey w/rice
Tonight, tortilla soup
Tomorrow, white beans and "spring cole slaw" using the recipe I found on Mothering the other day


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Taco Salad!

Fresh greens, avacado or guacamole, veggie taco meat, salsa, olive oil, salt/pepper, crushed organic corn chips, mix it all together, YUM.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made Cheese-Mushroom Ravioli with fresh egg pasta tonight and used my nifty new pasta rolling machine. Tis awesome. Twas wonderful! I'm not entirely sure what I'm making tommorrow, but probably some sort of dal & rice


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Our plans for dinner have changed (it's just too hot to stay inside making pizza)
We will have for our little party:
The Jalapeno popper dip (will let you know how it turns out)
Adobo Shortribs (marinated in 1/4c shoyu, 3/4c vinegar, and about a T brown sugar) on the grill
Apple/onion turkey burgers
Brats
Mocha Chocolate Chip cookies
White chocolate macadamia nut cookies
A cold noodle salad (with tuna, mayo, carrots, curry powder, cherry tomatoes, onion)
and whatever my friends make to bring

My DH is also going to make his Tropical Lemonades (he made these up when he was a bartender)--fresh squeezed lemon juice, malibu, ice, and a little sprite--delicious!!!!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're eating at a nice seafood restaurant tonight. I'm going to have crab legs, boiled shrimp, grilled shrimp, and a baked potato. My whole family will be in town for my DS1's Kindergarten graduation.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got chicken breasts marinating in hot buffalo wing sauce, we are going to grill them and make sandwiches with blue cheese. Mmmmm...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

zucchini quiche


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm making chicken parmesan with spaghetti. The kids will probably just have plain chicken tenders.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

We're BBQing steak and having caesar salad tonight. I haven't had a steak in eons.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
zucchini quiche

must be quiche season.. I'm making a leek and bacon quiche tonight.

I think I might make some zucchini miniquiches in a cupcake pan for quick breakfasts. mmmm


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
must be quiche season.. I'm making a *leek and bacon quiche tonight.
*
I think I might make some zucchini miniquiches in a cupcake pan for quick breakfasts. mmmm


must. go. to. grocery. store! How about a little swiss cheese in that thing?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

hummus, pita, cukes, tomatoes, feta, olives & carrots. strawberries and cantaloupe. wine.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
The Jalapeno popper dip (will let you know how it turns out)

OMG, it was awesome!! I got the recipe from here, but I used fresh jalapenos instead of canned. I put panko on top and baked it. Served it with tortilla chips.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had bbq grilled chicken, mac & cheese and stir fried veggies last night. The boys had chili.

Tonight its fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

leftovers.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
must. go. to. grocery. store! How about a little swiss cheese in that thing?

it would have been fabulous with a little Gruyere, but all I had was some sharp cheddar crumbles - it did the trick. I had some for breakfast and it was super yummy


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm making shrimp gumbo


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
must be quiche season.. I'm making a leek and bacon quiche tonight.

I think I might make some zucchini miniquiches in a cupcake pan for quick breakfasts. mmmm

yummmmm I used to make them in cupcakes too when I was single.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Tonight is pancakes night!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had a pretty







stew with my cajun chicken sausage, lentils and vegetables. DP liked it, but me, not so much. However, we have chocolate cake AND chocolate cheesecake for dessert, and I also have a batch of treemom's jalepeno dip ready to stick in the oven after the kids are abed.


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

heh. I'm in a grazing mode this week (or too-lazy-to-cook-for-real mode) and so tonight was munching on hummus and carrots, a salad a bit later, and now a glass of wine.


----------



## hattifattener (Jan 10, 2008)

I boiled down the chicken bones from a few nights ago to make a broth. Tossed in the leftover chicken juice and rice and carrots- it was good!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I think I might make some zucchini miniquiches in a cupcake pan for quick breakfasts. mmmm

When you're making then to eat later, do you bake them until they're fully cooked, and just reheat them? If so, does reheating affect their texture?

Or, do you undercook them at first and then freeze them, or something?

I'm loving the idea of quiche-on-the-fly!

alsoSarah


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

DH cooked cheeseburger macaroni, sweet peas, and corn.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I also have a batch of treemom's jalepeno dip ready to stick in the oven after the kids are abed.









what did you think of it? Last night we had bbq ribs, corn on the cob, garlic new potatoes, and caesar salad. I'm not sure what we will have tonight. I just restarted ww core program, so that greatly limits my choices


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Hot turkey sandwiches with cranberry sauce. Turkey and gravy is from the freezer, all home cooked previously


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight we had a new recipe: potato and watercress soup. It was fantastic.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah* 
When you're making then to eat later, do you bake them until they're fully cooked, and just reheat them? If so, does reheating affect their texture?

Or, do you undercook them at first and then freeze them, or something?

I'm loving the idea of quiche-on-the-fly!

alsoSarah

I just cook them until they're done. microwaving does tend to make them a little uh.. rubbery sometimes. I also don't use crusts in the little ones, cause really I'm not going to take the time to make 12 tiny crusts and blind bake them! But I'm not picky. they're fast to make, keep reasonably well, and easy to eat out of hand


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Some pinto beans (all seasoned and everything) out of the freezer. Will either make rice, quesadillas or cornbread to go with it -- depends on how I feel later.

The jalepeno dip was good but I think I'd tinker with it next time. I used to make an artichoke dip that was basically the same thing, only w/arty hearts in addition to the jalepenos, and I think I liked that better -- I have wimpy taste buds.







Don't get me wrong, though -- I did have to stop myself from shoveling the whole thing into my mouth with blue corn tortilla chips. I am looking forward to the leftovers tonight.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was baked tilapia, stir fried veggies and rice. With my yummy tarter sauce.

Tonight we're going to my mom's so no cooking for me!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Last night was baked tilapia, stir fried veggies and rice. With my yummy tarter sauce.

Tonight we're going to my mom's so no cooking for me!

I have some tilapia in the freezer... can you tell me how you did yours?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
I have some tilapia in the freezer... can you tell me how you did yours?

Sure! I just put the filets in a baking dish, put a few dollops of butter on each, sprinkle with salt, pepper and cajun seasoning, then bake until they're done. You could grill them the same way wrapped up in foil.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Last night we had pork loin chops with lemon pepper seasoning, purple potatoes (a Japanese yam called emo) with curry salt, green beans tossed with olive oil, and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight is carribean rice with chicken and steamed fresh artichokes with garlic butter. Mmmm.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Sweet ginger stir-fry over rice noodles.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

We're having Italian sausages on buns with lots of caramelized peppers and onions.
Salad, and fruit salad.

alsoSarah


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Grilled steak tacos with homemade corn tortillas and salad


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Feta & Spinach Stuffed Chicken, it was yummy!!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We are having grilled chicken wings and homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

i am making lamb kofta (a sort of curried meatball) with whole wheat pita bread, cucumber and tomato salad, and a green salad.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Our dinner was sliced cherry tomatoes.. chopped fresh basil, a head of garlic-minced, diced fresh mozzarella, a lb of rotini and a splash of olive oil, and a sprinkling of parmesan cheese.

Bruschetta pasta salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight its grilled pork chops with sauteed onions, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

last night was grass fed beef tenderloin marinated in an asian sauce then grilled on the bbq. (melted in my mouth!) also sweet potato and black bean salad, green salad and grilled zucchini.

tonight dh is making his special Ezekiel black bean hippie burritos! YAY!!!!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Last night we had homemade sushi.

Tonight we're having BBQ chicken, corn on the cob, asparagus, and fruit salad.

Tomorrow is paninis with proscuitto and manchego cheese, cream of asparaus soup, and salad.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Last night we had homemade sushi.

Tonight we're having BBQ chicken, corn on the cob, asparagus, and fruit salad.

Tomorrow is paninis with proscuitto and manchego cheese, cream of asparaus soup, and salad.

All right, I'm coming to your house and I'm staying until Friday. Just FYI, get the guest bed ready.

I have no freakin' idea what to make tonight; I'm really cross at DP and feeling passive-aggressive and like I might not make anything, except for the kids. And me.







: Or make something that he doesn't like. Hmmm...


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Grilled flank steak... so far that is all I got







.

Off to the pantry to see what else I can "rustle" up.

Dawn


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm making chicken enchilada casserole, Mexican rice, and salad.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

burgers and salad


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

keeping it simple tonight. roast beef with gravy, mashed taters, salad and broccoli.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We had Taco Salad tonight and fresh cherries for desert.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
All right, I'm coming to your house and I'm staying until Friday. Just FYI, get the guest bed ready.

I have no freakin' idea what to make tonight; I'm really cross at DP and feeling passive-aggressive and like I might not make anything, except for the kids. And me.







: Or make something that he doesn't like. Hmmm...









Well, we have no guest beds; we have a huge family bed. You could always have the couch.

What did you end up making? I probably would have opted for making a meal that he doesn't like, but that I love.







In my case that would be some sort of beans and greens dish. My husband hates greens except for lettuce & spinach. He'll choke them down with a smile on his face for the kids' sake, but he _really_ hates them.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're supposed to be having leftovers of my chicken enchilada casserole tonight, but if I can talk DH into going to the lake this afternoon, we'll be eating steaks at the restaurant overlooking the lake.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night was a mid-eastern type meal - seasoned ground beef (garlic, oregano, bread crumbs, an egg and salt and pepper) made into links, served with cumin yogurt sauce, rice pilaf and green beans with tomatoes. Pretty good!

Tonight I'm thinking pork chops - needs to head out to the freezer - probably with cabbage and potatoes, or maybe collard greens and biscuits, hmmmm.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Last night was lemon-dill salmon, rice and asparagus.

Tonight is taco salad.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Cream of potato soup and bread (both homemade).


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Last night was a roasted veggie and chicken breast risotto.

Tonight is the rest of the roasted veggie puree tossed in some home made spaghetti sauce on some sort of noodles. If I can get out to my garden I might sautee up some spinach and beet greens!







:


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Last night we had purple potatoes, snow peas sauteed with carrots, sliced tomato, and Japanese style burgers (no bun, shredded daikon, shiso leaf, and a combo of ketchup and Worcestershire for the sauce).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made Piglet DH's Lentil Curry from the lentil thread tonight with rice and asparagus and it was *wonderful*!! Tommorrow's Fra Diavolo Shrimp - its soo good! I can't wait!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I have lamb chops marinating for tomorrow, maybe make some couscous and a salad with a yogurt dressing.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night I had my crazy-delicious hot dogs and tonight will be whatever inspires me from my first CSA pick-up, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cajun red beans 'n rice







:
Sauteed greens (what looks good at the store)
Cornbread muffins

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had chili dogs. And peaches.

Tonight, no clue yet.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, last night we had KFC. DH's brilliant idea.







:

Tonight we'll be having grilled chicken (which I need to start marinating now, actually), butter beans, salad, and cheesy bread.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Last night we had stuffed butternut squash. Mmmm!

Tonight I'm working late, so we'll see what dh comes up with!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

last night we went out for Costa Rican food. tonight i am making eggplant parmesan.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
Last night I had my crazy-delicious hot dogs and tonight will be whatever inspires me from my first CSA pick-up, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ours is tonight too. Can't wait to see what variety of asian greens we're gonna get.







It won't come until after dinner though, so tonight is macaroni and cheese and salads.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Last night we had stuffed butternut squash. Mmmm!

what did you stuff it with?


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Teriyaki salmon burgers, mixed veggies and mac&cheese for my uber picky 15 year old sister.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Extra Veggie Spaghetti w/ground turkey and sauteed beet greens and spinach I didn't have time to do last night, lol.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I am having a hard time coming up with something. I had things planned that were really easy for the next few days because I thought my husband was getting off work late, but he's going to be home much earlier for the next few days so I need to think of things that are more involved. I like saving my easy meals for the days he works later.

I am thawing some chicken breast now but need some ideas to use it! We have a ton of pasta! So I'm not sure what it will end up being. Ideas welcomed!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I love grilled bbq chicken breasts. I always grill several, slather bbq sauce on one to eat, slice up one for salads and chop another for chicken salad sandwiches.

Last night we got pizza after t ball. Tonight is zesty grilled ham steak, roasted potatoes and whatever veggie sounds good.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night I ended up making one of our regulars - chicken thighs roasted with potatoes and onions. I wanted to let the lamb chops marinate one more day. So, tonight we'll have: marinated lamb chops (probably grilled) with spinach pie and cous cous. Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies for dessert!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose* 
what did you stuff it with?

I sauteed onions and garlic, mixed them with jasmine rice and feta cheese and seasoned with some fresh parsley and parm cheese. Cooked that mixture inside the halfed butternut squash. It was wonderful!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I plan to make Pioneer Womans Chicken Spaghetti







:and Buttery Thyme Bread. I will serve with a salad(if I can get dh to stop for fresh tomatoes and cucumbers) or green veggie.

Dawn


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Chicken breasts, breaded and baked with my current favourite salad:

Mixed bean sprouts (lentils, mung beans, chick peas etc.) with cucumber, tomato, green onions, radish, and anything else that looks good. With a ranch dressing made from the Frontier bulk ranch mix and sour cream. I make a huge bowl because it keeps very well in the fridge, even with the dressing on.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Grilled polish dogs from an awesome little local meat market.
Roasted potatoes with oregano, garlic and lemon.
Spinach salad w/chevre.

alsoSarah


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Or, maybe pad thai w/shrimp.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're doing chicken legs on the grill with some kind of rub my DH is going to make. We're also having Ranch potatoes, baked beans, and a green salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night dh and I had hamburgers with bacon, jalapenos and pepperjack. The boys had hot dogs and we all had potato salad that actually turned out really well.

Tonight, I don't know yet.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I sauteed onions and garlic, mixed them with jasmine rice and feta cheese and seasoned with some fresh parsley and parm cheese. Cooked that mixture inside the halfed butternut squash. It was wonderful!

...that does sound wonderful!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Beef stew w/biscuits.

I'm still pondering dessert.

alsoSarah


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having Whole Wheat Penne with Pesto and Honey Ricotta, a Rachel Ray recipe that I







.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonight we had a fruit plate and great big salads (daikon, carrot, tomatoes, baby greens, beef stirfried with maitake mushrooms, garlic pepper shrimp on skewers, and balsamic vinagarette).


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we grilled -- some beef ribs that turned out terrible







hot dogs, potato salad, coleslaw, and grilled asparagus.

tonight I am making asian-inspired salmon patties over braised bok choy. I'll make some jasmine rice, too.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight we will be having grilled burgers (made with grass fed organic beef), fresh corn on the cob, and pasta salad

Dawn


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

All I know is what's for dessert so far - Apple Rhubarb Skillet Pie!

Last night was pasta with Italian sausage and tomatoes.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I want spaghetti and cheesy Italian bread tonight, but DH will probably veto that.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
*Last night we grilled -- some beef ribs that turned out terrible*







hot dogs, potato salad, coleslaw, and grilled asparagus.

tonight I am making asian-inspired salmon patties over braised bok choy. I'll make some jasmine rice, too.

what happened?

I've never attempted the Fred Flintstone ribs, myself. I stick with pork...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up with fried shrimp, risotto and steak last night. The boys had spaghetti.

Tonight its grilled chicken on salad for dh and I and chicken nuggets for the boys.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
what happened?

I've never attempted the Fred Flintstone ribs, myself. I stick with pork...

I think it was mostly the fact that they were beef ribs. I like pork too. To be honest, I don't think that DP knew what he was buying -- he got them at the farmer's market and they were in an unmarked bag







So they were tough and dry and just...not very good. I also put a rub on them that was way too spicy for me. bummer, cause I was ready for some good ribs. That's what happens when I let the quasi-vegetarian buy the meat!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh man, that's awful about the ribs .. I've never attempted to do beef ribs and now I have no desire to!

We did some killer pork ribs on Saturday night. After several attempts, we finally have the recipe/technique for killer tender ribs.

Tonight we are doing blackened tilapia sandwiches and I found some KILLER artichokes which is unusual for Alabama







so I'm taking advantage and having those on the side. Can't wait!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight is sweet sausage in tomato sauce over Barilla Plus penne w/ a big blop of ricotta on top.

Girls are having chocolate covered vanilla ice cream bars for dessert. I'm having more pasta


----------



## Julep (Mar 27, 2008)

Tonight we are just going to have leftover smoky refried bean soup served over pasta or brown rice (haven't decided which yet), corn muffins and a salad. And wine, of course.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
We did some killer pork ribs on Saturday night. After several attempts, we finally have the recipe/technique for killer tender ribs

And you are keeping it a secret from us why...?







C'mon, share!







:

Tonight I'm making a lentil-potato curry with cucumber raita.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
And you are keeping it a secret from us why...?







C'mon, share!







:

Tonight I'm making a lentil-potato curry with cucumber raita.

Yeah, share! I have lots of ribs I need to do something with.

Tonight is rotisserie chicken I'm picking up after shopping and a doc appt.


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

I am making this http://www.recipezaar.com/137503 with my pork butt, I think it is like pulled pork sandwiches. We will have it with bbq sauce I am sure and on buns. What else, I wonder, lol. Haven't thought of that!


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night we had homemade chicken gorditas (using one of those kits). They were fantastic. I added sauteed red and green peppers and onion.

We recently started eating chicken again and I can't get enough. Tonight I would love grilled chicken slathered in some sort of orange juice/BBQ sauce mixture with corn on the cob and baked beans. Yum. I can't stop thinking about it but it requires a trip to the store.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

We're having organic baked french fries with beans and cheese and salad for DH and I...the kids will have fries w/ chik nuggets, watermelon and strawberries. Kind of a weird dinner, but Cole has his music thingie tonight and ever since DH suggested the beans on fries thing the other day I thought it sounded so good!

Holly

Lily Jan 1999, Cole Oct 2001, Annie Oct 2005, Blaise Oct 2007


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I have to use up some arugula and garlic scapes from last week's CSA box, so I'm going to try a pesto with those. Wish me luck!







I'll serve that on w.w. angel hair pasta for DP and, truth be told, will probably have regular red sauce and meatballs for me and the kids.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Chicken and cheese quesadillas for dh and I and bean quesadillas for the kids. With something involving a fruit or veggie.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I have to use up some arugula and garlic scapes from last week's CSA box, so I'm going to try a pesto with those. Wish me luck!







I'll serve that on w.w. angel hair pasta for DP and, truth be told, will probably have regular red sauce and meatballs for me and the kids.







:

garlic scapes are one of the best things in the whole wide world. I can't wait to get mine this week!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a roast in the crockpot for French Dip Sandwiches


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

last night we had a butterflied chicken on the grill with BBQ sauce, a green salad, cooked carrots, a slice of HM sourdough bread and sauteed apples.

tonight we are eating out 'cause we have some shopping to do when dh gets home from work. he doesn't usually get home till 6:30 or 7:00pm so i don't want a mess of dishes waiting when we get home.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I have to use up some arugula and garlic scapes from last week's CSA box, so I'm going to try a pesto with those.

dude, YUM.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

taco soup


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night, we went out to a local country-type buffet. It was yummy







: but not really healthy.

DC are requesting spaghetti with meat sauce--- we will have grren salad and garlic bread to go with it.

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight's grilled steak, salads and baked potatoes.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
dude, YUM.









Oh, I wish you lived near me so I could give it to you...







I'm not a fan of arugula and while DP is, I don't think he will eat all this pesto. It turned out well, if you like arugula. Then we got another bunch of arugula in last night's CSA!









Tonight we're having burgers (beef for me, black bean for DP), parnsip fries, leftover mac salad and coleslaw, and then rhubarb streusel cake for dessert. the kids will prolly have leftovers too -- spag and meatballs and/or salmon patties and rice.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Tostadas w/black beans and guacamole. And for dessert: Mama, we're bored, what can we do? Strawberry shortcake. Mmmm.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Red beans and rice with spicy sausage and corn fritters.

Tomorrow, rouladen with potato dumplings and red cabbage
Sunday it'll be Fruited Lamb in the crockpot and Monday a pot roast Greek-style with lots of oregano and garlic.









Wow, I think that's my first meal plan ever! Just happened to pull a bunch of stuff out of the freezer today.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight: quiche with asparagus and leeks

Tomorrow: chicken, probably roasted, with some kind of potato and maybe salad. How's that for a wishy-washy plan?


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We will have leftover spaghetti with meat sauce and salad for lunch. For dinner, I think I am going to make breakfast --- Baked apple puff pancake, grilled sausage, sliced fresh peaches.

Tomorrow-- I will do a slow cooker brisket with new potatoes, fresh green beans, yeast rolls.

I am off to study and referee dh and the dc.









Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

It's June.... http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=907523


----------

